# [ Typo3 ] - Variable in Typoscript übergeben



## legoman (8. März 2006)

Hallo!

vielleicht weiß einer eine schnelle Antwort? Folgendes Problem liegt vor,

1) Eine Seite wird per PHP dynamisch generiert und da wird eine URL zusammengesetzt, z.B. http://meinetolleseite.de/80.html?page_id=8&tag=7&laune=1

2) Nun da diese Seite dynamisch zusammengesetzt wird habe ich ein Problem die wichtigen Daten (page_id, tag, laune) die "Druckansicht"-Seite zu übergeben.


#-----Druckversion-----#
lib.printversion = TEXT
#lib.printversion.data = page:uid
lib.printversion.data = GPvarage_id

lib.printversion.wrap= <li><a href="index.php?id=|&print=1&no_cache=1" target="_blank" class="NavBottomLeftNo" title="Druckansicht">Druckansicht</a></li>
[globalVar = GP:L = 0]


So, ich möcht einfach, daß 

lib.printversion.wrap= <li><a href="index.php?id=|&print=1&no_cache=1" target="_blank" 

lib.printversion.wrap= <li><a href="index.php?page_id8&tag=7&laune=1" target="_blank" 


aussieht. Weiß aber nicht richtig wie ich die URL in Typo3 übergeben kann. Eigentlich klappt es schon mit einer Variable ("GPvarage_id"), aber mehr nicht (mehrere Strings an einander anhängen? wie Java mit dem '+' oder Perl/PHP mit dem '.').

Hat einer eine Lösung? Heute ist der erst Tag mit Typo3, mal kucken ob ich dieses Ding zum laufen bringen kann....

-legoman


----------



## jonnyhaus (25. Oktober 2006)

hallo legoman!

ich kämpfe mit dem selben problem, wie du in diesem Fall... hast du dafür eine lösung gefunden?

Gruss Jonnyhaus


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

Versucht es mal so:

```
lib.printversion.10 = TEXT
lib.printversion.10.data = GPvar:page_id
lib.printversion.10.wrap= <li><a href="index.php?page_id=|&tag={GPvar:tag}&laune={GPvar:laune}&print=1&no_cache=1" target="_blank" target="_blank" class="NavBottomLeftNo" title="Druckansicht">Druckansicht</a></li>
```

Vielleicht klappt es ja..


----------

